# IAP Blank Exchange #1 - Working Thread



## Josh Gertz (May 17, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I figured this would be the best place to show off all of the pens being made by the 79 participants in the first blank exchange.

During the previous two weeks 79 people signed up to exchange materials with one another to build pens from another persons unwanted stock. Last night I randomly pulled 79 little slips of paper out of my well used Green Bay Packers hat to create the send list:

artistwood - US - Anywhere
HotJoe - US - Anywhere
JFeagans - US - Anywhere
tbird - US - Anywhere
jwtrumbo - US - Anywhere
Rjwolfe3 - US - Anywhere
mikemac - CAN - Anywhere
hunter-27 - US -Anywhere
Manny - US - Anywhere
ElMostro - US - Anywhere
Keithkarl2007 - IRE - Anywhere
Woodboys - US - Anywhere
Seer - US - Anywhere
bobskio2003 - US - Anywhere
BLLEHMAN - US - Anywhere
MackC - CAN - Anywhere
fritz64 - US - Anywhere
helgi - CAN - Anywhere
jimm1 - US - Anywhere
GouletPens - US - US
fyrcaptn - US - Anywhere
Darrin - US - Anywhere
Russianwolf - US - Anywhere
PrinterTom - US - Anywhere
tasciovanus - UK - Anywhere
nuturner - US - US
djz9 - US - Anywhere
Crayman - US - Anywhere
Crashmph - US - Anywhere
1080Wayne - CAN - Anywhere
Bruce119 - US - Anywhere
TomW - US - Anywhere
gad5264 - US - Anywhere
Keandkafu - US - Anywhere
pssherman - US - Anywhere
baileyr4 - US - Anywhere
RHunter - US - US
Louisbry - US - Anywhere
DurocShark - US - Anywhere
RHossack - US - Anywhere
TowMater - US - Anywhere
Gagler - US - Anywhere
Draconias - US - Anywhere
warreng8170 - US - US
Douglas Feehan - US - Anywhere
pgfitzgerald - US - US
Joe L - US - Anywhere
bitshird - US - Anywhere
arw01 - US - Anywhere
stolicky - US - Anywhere
kirkfranks - US - Anywhere
Rollerbob - US - Anywhere
USAFVET98 - US - Anywhere
juteck - US - Anywhere
steveH - US - Anywhere
BryanJon - US - Anywhere
mg-dreyer - US - Anywhere
masl - UK - Anywhere
talbot - UK - Anywhere
DennisM - US - Anywhere
garypeck - SNG - Anywhere
MikeMcM1956 - US - Anywhere
Keithlong - US - Anywhere
igran7 - US - Anywhere
CSue - US - Anywhere
rwyoung - US - US
hehrdc - US - Anywhere
Babyblues - US - Anywhere
ehickey - US - Anywhere
dgscott - US - Anywhere
MrPukaShell - US - Anywhere
JohnU - US - Anywhere
Kmab - US - Anywhere
Jgrden - US - Anywhere
wolftat - US - Anywhere
Kenlicciardello - US - Anywhere
nava1uni - US - Anywhere
rej19 - US - Anywhere
skywizzard - US - Anywhere

How it works is that each person will send a minimum of three blanks to the person below them and the last person on the list will send to the first person on the list to finish the circle.

Once the receive the blanks they turn them in the pen of their choice and post the finished piece here for all of us to take a gander at...and to make the sender jealous for getting rid of a nice piece of wood.

This is also a place to post any problems with pairings...if any do come up.

Thats it...get to contacting, sending, turning and posting everyone!


----------



## Manny (May 17, 2009)

Josh thanks for running this. Gunna be a real treat.

Manny


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 17, 2009)

Manny said:


> Josh thanks for running this. Gunna be a real treat.
> 
> Manny



No problem, it was one of the most enjoyable parts of my miniatures hobby and the forums I visit for that. Just spreading the fun to different mediums.


----------



## MrPukaShell (May 17, 2009)

I need to get a hold of JohnV.   PM me so I can get your address.

Thanks


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 17, 2009)

MrPukaShell said:


> I need to get a hold of JohnV.   PM me so I can get your address.
> 
> Thanks



Hey MrPukaShell,

Its actually JohnU in case you were trying to send a message...my writing on the little drawing slips was questionable on some of the names. :redface:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 17, 2009)

sweet i got elMostro


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 17, 2009)

same goes for you Woodboys, pm your address and we'll get the ball rolling :biggrin:


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 17, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> USAFVET98......................waiving my flag over here:usflag:. PM me your address and goodies will be on the way!!!:biggrin::RockOn:





keithkarl2007 said:


> same goes for you Woodboys, pm your address and we'll get the ball rolling :biggrin:



In an attempt to reduce the amount of replies now. If you are paired with someone just go ahead and contact them via PM rather than on the thread.

In other words, go ahead and send your info to the person sending to you and request an address from the person you are sending to.

Some people may not log in for a few days.


----------



## Manny (May 18, 2009)

Josh Gertz said:


> Some people may not log in for a few days.


 


I'd go into convulsions..... oh and my blanks are enroute now. El Mostro:tongue:


----------



## Russianwolf (May 18, 2009)

Mine is heading out in the morning to Tom. I couldn't stop at 3 though ......

Enjoy Tom.


----------



## DurocShark (May 21, 2009)

Mine are going out once the PR cures...


----------



## PrinterTom (May 21, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> Mine is heading out in the morning to Tom. I couldn't stop at 3 though ......
> 
> Enjoy Tom.



I received my package of blanks from Mike today and he went above and beyond the call of duty!!! 20 blanks mostly burls!!!! I am a kid on Christmas morning!!!! Thanks Mike for the awesome blanks!!! I don't know what one to turn first???

Tom


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 21, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> Mine are going out once the PR cures...



Cant wait to see what your recipient gets.



PrinterTom said:


> I received my package of blanks from Mike today and he went above and beyond the call of duty!!! 20 blanks mostly burls!!!! I am a kid on Christmas morning!!!! Thanks Mike for the awesome blanks!!! I don't know what one to turn first???
> 
> Tom



We need pictures!:biggrin:


----------



## Manny (May 22, 2009)

Guess I will go first...

Got my blanks in the mail today from hunter-27 
A ton of hitchhikers  thanks bud. 

First blank that caught my eye was the stabilized apple. It had some deep dark swirls in that begged for a larger type kit. Just got a shipment of Cigars from Beartooth as well today. (great service BTW)

Going to be a gift for my nephew who just got accepted to Arizona State












hummm.... Cocobolo is calling me next.....need my long click kits from Aaron...... 
(taps foot)


Keep it going


thanks Landon!!! 
Manny


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 22, 2009)

Nice looking Pen.

Great job!


----------



## hunter-27 (May 24, 2009)

Manny said:


> Guess I will go first...
> 
> Got my blanks in the mail today from hunter-27
> A ton of hitchhikers thanks bud.
> ...


 GREAT WORK!!!!!! :good:


----------



## DurocShark (May 25, 2009)

I finally got mine out today (I love those automated shipping machines at the post office!)

My PR blank came out a bit smaller than an inch thanks to my mold springing a leak all over the old table saw I'm restoring. Grrrr...


----------



## DennisM (May 26, 2009)

Here is the first pen I made with one of the Blanks from ITturner.

It is a Sycomore Blank that was cut down in 05, from a tree that was said to be dead, but as it was told to me, is still growing. Finish is a blo/ca finish.

Sorry for the crappy pics, still working out the bugs in the photo area.


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the updates everyone.

I assume since I have not received any PM's that everyone was able to contact their respective person?

Good job everyone.


----------



## DennisM (May 26, 2009)

Josh Gertz said:


> Thanks for the updates everyone.
> 
> I assume since I have not received any PM's that everyone was able to contact their respective person?
> 
> Good job everyone.



Yup just waiting on garypeck to pm me his address, he was thinking he needed to send me blanks as well, told him no, i send to him, he sends to the person under him. Havnt heard back yet. 

Going to give another day or two and then send some to his guy just incase..


----------



## DurocShark (May 26, 2009)

My guy was under the same assumption.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (May 26, 2009)

Just received mine today from bobskio2003. Really nice assortment and lots of good "packing material" Frankly I don't know which is which. Its all good stuff. I'll post some pics when I can get some of it turned.


----------



## Seer (May 27, 2009)

*One of my Blanks*

Got this in my package from woodboys and this piece of cherry caught my eye.  It is set on a Streamline 24kt and took some filling and care to get it right at least for me.  Anyways here is the first from my blank exchange.


----------



## MrPukaShell (May 27, 2009)

OK here is one of the sticks I got from "dgscott" spalted hackberry.  Tapa from WPP in black ti.  Wood was a little punky but nothing a little CA would not take care of.  Finish cut with a skew and very little sanding.  This was a lot of fun and look forward to another exchange.


----------



## USAFVET98 (May 27, 2009)

Here is the first one I turned out of the beautifull blanks I got from RollerBob. It is spated katalox on a black atlas.
Thanks Again bob.


----------



## warreng8170 (May 29, 2009)

I just got my blanks today. Wow. I thought I was doing good by sending 5 full blanks and an assortment of half-blanks, but Ron (Draconias) put me to shame. 5 full size blanks and 4 SEGMENTED half-blanks. That's a lot of work to just give away and I really appreciate it. Going to take special care turning those. Will post pics once they're done.


----------



## CSue (May 29, 2009)

I received my package today from igran7 (Joe Nelson.)  Wow! Lots of beautiful blanks . . . including a jichimu blank.  I'm still trying to decide which to turn.  

Thank you Joe!

And thank you Rob for pointing out my lapse


----------



## rjwolfe3 (May 30, 2009)

I received my blanks from jwtrumbo yesterday evening.  They are awesome.  That pheasant feather blank just begs for me to turn it.

Thanks James!


----------



## Crashmph (May 30, 2009)

Received my blanks from Crayman Yesterday.  Lots of goodies in my the box!:biggrin:
Sent out my blanks to 1080Wayne Today.  Hope you like the surprises!:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (May 30, 2009)

You guys make me feel bad for only sending 4. I just got a box full of beautiful spalted and figured blanks!


----------



## rwyoung (May 30, 2009)

CSue said:


> I received my package today from rwyoung. Wow! Lots of beautiful blanks . . . including a jichimu blank. I'm still trying to decide which to turn.
> 
> Thank you Rob!


 
:question::question::question:
Huh? I sent my blanks to "hehndc"... And none of them were jichimu...

And wow, the USPS ripped me off, 7 days and I paid for Priorty Mail. 

Rob


----------



## Russianwolf (May 30, 2009)

got mine today when I got home from the picnic, a very nice group of blanks to choose from, sent from Darrin. Now the never ending question, How to really SET THEM OFF!!!

edit: added a pic of my haul. I think the two on the bottom are Olive.


----------



## skywizzard (May 30, 2009)

I got mine today fro Ron (rejia).  8 beautiful blanks and a nice assortment.  Can't wait to turn some, thanks.


----------



## Druid (May 30, 2009)

Got mine from HotJoe, excellent selection!  Thank you very much!!


----------



## Douglas Feehan (May 30, 2009)

Blanks from warreng8170 came first of week going to try to get a couple turned Sun.  Thanks Warren evrey thing looks Great


----------



## CSue (May 31, 2009)

*Opps*

Okay Rob, the jigs up.  I can't tell you and Joe apart ...
Joe (igran7) sent me those blanks.  I just mailed You some blanks.


----------



## rwyoung (May 31, 2009)

CSue said:


> Okay Rob, the jigs up. I can't tell you and Joe apart ...
> Joe (igran7) sent me those blanks. I just mailed You some blanks.


 
I thought as much! Happens all the time to Joe and me. :biggrin:

Included below are two portraits with the subtle details noted to help tell us apart:

:monkey: Joe :monkey: Me 


Joe has 3 more hairs in his left eyebrow. :wink::bulgy-eyes:


----------



## jwtrumbo (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow I just went to the mail box and found my blank from Marcia - tbird. Early birthday, Christmas or whatever present resent:. There was lot more than just 3 pen blanks worth in there, very nice thanks. Looks like it will be a late night tonight in the workshop. :biggrin:


----------



## artistwood (Jun 1, 2009)

*skywizzard rocks!*

here are the blanks from wendell (AKA skywizzard) dude, you went way overboard. i wish the quality of my turning matched the quality of the blanks you sent. the firse is a crabapple, second is stabilized maple burl, both on black Ti kits from exotic blanks. third is a home brew called cotton candy. my niece already owns that one. women at work loved the color. the fourth, an elegant black/platinum Ti, was a surprise. a piece of olive burl. darn thing exploded on the lathe when i caught a piece of twisty wood. i almost gave up but i'm glad i gave it a second chance. friends say there is a spirit in that blank. several actualy. on one side it looks like a bearded man with a robe, on the other side there is a birds head or a wolf, depending on which way you look at it. coolest blank i ever turned. wendell, saying thanks just doesn't seem enough, but, thanks............bear


----------



## rwyoung (Jun 1, 2009)

Got my blanks today CSue!  Thanks!  I had been wanting to get my hands on some Corian to play with and now I have it.  

And can you give me a little detail on the Catalin material?


----------



## keithlong (Jun 4, 2009)

*Worthless Blanks*

Hey Everyone,
I got my blanks from mikemcm1956. There were five of them and i decided to make a couple of wall streets IIs, The one on the left is crabapple and the other one is red bud. Thanks mike, great blanks.







the photo does not do them justice. The finish is BLO/Ca, 6 coats then a coat of friction polish


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 4, 2009)

artistwood said:


> here are the blanks from wendell (AKA skywizzard) dude, you went way overboard. i wish the quality of my turning matched the quality of the blanks you sent. the firse is a crabapple, second is stabilized maple burl, both on black Ti kits from exotic blanks. third is a home brew called cotton candy. my niece already owns that one. women at work loved the color. the fourth, an elegant black/platinum Ti, was a surprise. a piece of olive burl. darn thing exploded on the lathe when i caught a piece of twisty wood. i almost gave up but i'm glad i gave it a second chance. friends say there is a spirit in that blank. several actualy. on one side it looks like a bearded man with a robe, on the other side there is a birds head or a wolf, depending on which way you look at it. coolest blank i ever turned. wendell, saying thanks just doesn't seem enough, but, thanks............bear


 

Great Job Bear!
I hope I can do as well with my blanks from Ron (rej19).   My children & grandchildren have been visiting this week and I haven't had time to do any turning.  Hopefully next week I can get some photos posted.


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Jun 4, 2009)

keithlong said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I got my blanks from mikemcm1956. There were five of them and i decided to make a couple of wall streets IIs, The one on the left is crabapple and the other one is red bud. Thanks mike, great blanks.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Keith,

Gald you enjoyed them, keep on turnin' :biggrin:....

Mike


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 7, 2009)

Received my blanks from mikemac, he does not know how to count.  10 burls does not equal 3 blanks.  OK, maybe he can count but did not care.  Thanks for the nice blanks, I hope I can to them justice.  In the process of building new shop and garage so might be awhile before I can turn anything new.


----------



## fyrcaptn (Jun 12, 2009)

The mail lady left mine today - and a nasty note saying some people put too much in a flat rate box!! (j/k about that part)
Gouletpens - wow    what a box full.  Some of this   some of that  and some I've never tried but am dying to! 
Got to get reading on a few I'm not sure how best to do... I"ve admired acrylics but never turned any -  and there are lots of y'all doing phenominal stuff with them, and posting the best how-to's on the net I'm sure.
Thank you sir


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, I just got back from vacation (had a great time with the family) and I jsut received back the blanks I mailed to Keithkarl2007 - IRE - .  The package made it to California and was "un-deliverable" so it was returned...I thought Ireland was the oter way...? Anyway, Keith if you read this please send me your address again to make sure I got it right and I will make an electronic UPC shipping label.  Maybe it was the BIG RED leters saying Ireland what threw the USPS off (IRELAND...CALIFORNIA...they both have an A and an I so I can see how easy it is to get confused)

Keith, you will get your blanks so not to worry, sorry for the delay.
Eugene


----------



## Crayman (Jun 21, 2009)

I, chose the King palm for the great blanks djz9 sent, this is also the first picture I have posted, which does not show the beauty and depth of the fiber pattern.


----------

